# Trinity Hymnal Help



## Jesus is my friend (Jun 14, 2009)

Our family is attending/in membership classes at the church in the link in my signature and we love it,solid reformed,confessional (LBCF) and it happens to be non denominational which is fine with us,we are young in the the reformed faith and just had a few questions about the new hymnal our church recieved as a gift and will be incorporating into our worship,we are new to this hymnal and it's history so please keep that in mind.

It's called the "Trinity Hymnal" and it's red and I think it's Presbyterian which is great,I wanted to get some thoughts on it,so feel free and offer opinions,I am very excited to begin using it soon and also noticed guitar chords listed within some of the music which made me happy as I could begin to use this in our family worship someday,I love the fact that it has the Westminster Confession within it.

anyway a couple of questions,Is there a Baptist equivalent with the LBCF available for this "Red" edition? (I noticed there is a Baptist version available for the "Blue" edition (I have no idea what the difference is between the two)
But for us personally it would be nice to have the LBCF within our "Red" hymnal so all I would need for worship would be my Hymnal and my Bible (I like to have the LBCF with me for church) 

This is the link for the "Blue" (not our "Red" one) Hymnal

Trinity Hymnal - Baptist Edition


----------



## JBaldwin (Jun 14, 2009)

If I understand it correctly, the original Trinity Hymnal (put out by the OPC) in 1961 was a presbyterian hymnal. The red Trinity hymnal which most PCA churches use, has been updated and revised. From the looks of the link you have here, the Baptist edition is pretty close to the original 1961 version.


----------



## Edward (Jun 14, 2009)

The Red one was a joint project between the OPC and the PCA. (The original Blue one predates the PCA, and was an OPC project, to the best of my recollection.)


----------



## Brian Withnell (Jun 14, 2009)

And to add a little more history, the PCA and OPC jointly put out the red version. I am a little more than over awed by knowing the Pastor Ed Kellogg (who was pastor emeritus at our church until he transfered membership to the church of the redeemed in heaven) was on the committee that did the original blue. His daughter worked on the computer entry on the red. The legacy of the Kelloggs is great not only for the many descendants that are actively serving the Lord, but also in the many thousands of people touched by such a great man (and his wife, who recently joined her dearly departed in glory).


----------



## MarieP (Jun 15, 2009)

Brian,

The page from the Trinity Book Service lists the differences. My own church uses the blue Trinity Hymnal, Baptist edition. It's a great hymnal!! Solid hymns and excellent Psalter selections as well. There is a wide range of authors- Martin Luther, John Newton, Charles Wesley, Fanny Crosby. There aren't many negatives that I've seen. I don't for the life of me know why they put a some hymns in an "Informal" section, and we sing the alternate tunes a lot (which is a good thing), but nonetheless it's great!

Some of the hymns from the TH have been sung at SBTS chapel (don't know when you were there...) The hymns that Indelible Grace has made "popular" again are for the most part TH hymns.

Hope this helps!


----------

